# Ένα 12λεπτο βιντεάκι για την Κέιλα Μοντγκόμερι



## Raiden (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2015)

Βγάζει μήνυμα "This video has been removed by the user".


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2015)

Nαι το ξανανέβασα.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2015)

Ωραία ιστορία.

Λεπτομέρειες για την Κέιλα:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kayla_Montgomery


----------

